

The Rails Blues - tim
http://needmoredesigns.com/notes/561/the-rails-blues

======
palish
Translation: "I don't know how to read the log files or figure out what's
going on or ask for help in #rubyonrails, so I'll just completely ignore that
PHP is _13!_ years old, whereas Rails is two or three, and just write this
blog post instead."

Seriously, Rails has brought me nothing but joy. I'm going to release a
community site next weekend and if I experience these mysterious voodoo
troubles I swear I'll eat my words, but it's been rock solid so far. Rails
just makes so much sense.

